# Blood tests and ultrasound advice please!



## acorbey (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi all,

A couple of months ago I felt a lump in my neck and my doctor sent me for an ultrasound which showed multinodular goiter with 6 nodules. The largest is 5cmx2cm. It showed no trachea deviation. This week I had a CT on my spine which incidentally showed the goiter now with posterior extension adjacent to esophagus and trachea deviation to the right. I'm not on any medication. The latest blood test results are:

TSH 2.5 (0.4-4)
Free T3 4.3 (3.5-6.5)
Free T4 18.1 (9.8-18.8)
Reverse T3 544 (230-540)
RT3:FT3 Ratio 7.9 (<20)
TG - Ab 11.9 (<60)
TSH Receptor Anti <1 (<1.5)
TPO - Ab 16.5 (<60)
Thyroglobulin 213 (1.6-50)
Anti Thyroglobulin <1 (<5)

I mainly want to know what the CT means.. Is it likely I'll need to have it removed as it is clearly still growing. And with the blood test results, why would Thyroglobulin be so high? And T4 is high yet T3 is low. Any reason for that?

Thanks for any help 

Andrea


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

With nodules as big as yours you definitely should be considering removal of your thyroid.

Thyroglobulin can be a cancer marker - it also is used to diagnose autoimmune thyroid disease.

You poor thing - your labs are a trainwreck - hope you get some relief soon. Your high FT-4 is causing you to have high Reverse T3, which is the reason your FT-3 is low - because of poor conversion, likely due to the nodules.


----------



## acorbey (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I guess I'll be talking to the endocrinologist about removing it..


----------

